# Older hamster losing weight



## derryderrydown (Jan 9, 2009)

My female Syrian hamster, Zaphod, has just turned three and I'm starting to struggle to keep weight on her. She gets about an eggcup full of of Pets At Home Premium Muesli every day, along with a bit of veggie a couple of times a week. I've tried upping the amount of food but she simply doesn't eat it and ends up with even bigger stashes than normal! She's still very physically active and perky - she's just getting a bit bonier than I'd like.

Anybody have any advice on how to keep the weight on?


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

hi there n welcome to pet forums its been a long time since ive had a hampster but wanted to reply as its ur 1st post.have you tried any treats at all? 3 is not a bad age 4 a hampster well done you.if not u could try the vets? but might stress the little one out to much.let us know how you get on xx


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i've not any experience with hamsters but assume they're the same as everything else that gets old. they will lose muscle condition and hence weight and be bony, it's what oldies do i'm afraid. You can get a high calorie paste from the vets or possibly pets at home that you can feed her to up her calorie intake. Or you can try fatty foods to put a bit of bulk on her like yoghurts and the like. 

Other than that it's a natural progression for the poor wee blighter, just make sure it's got plenty of paper or whatever to keep it warm.

Our 'lab rat' ohka is the same, her sis (alpha rat, nez) is still a bulky beast, no fights for her title yet. 
As my gran says, old age doesn't come itself.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

It sounds like like she is on her way out  

3 is a great age for a syrian hamster ! 

Try feeding her smal amounts of baby's porridge(warm but not to hot) 

Or you could just take her to the vets
xxxx 

good luck 
x


----------

